

Asking Interviewer About Family - thejteam

I know it is poor form and bordering on illegal for the interviewer to ask the interviewee about family situations(wife, kids, etc.)  What about the reverse direction?  It is poor form/unethical for the interviewee to ask the interviewer about their family, specifically if the interviewer is going to be the interviewee's supervisor?  I am married and have three young children and have had bad experiences with supervisors who have not had children.<p>Specifically, all things being equal I would rather work for somebody who understands that I don't want to support late afternoon meetings on certain days because kids have soccer practice and that sometimes I will just want to take a day off and spend it with the kids.  I find people who have had children at some point to be more understanding.<p>Any thoughts?
======
mrjava
The problem I see is that sometimes the person who interviews you is not going
to be your direct boss. Meaning the interviewer is irrelevant. If you are sure
this is your direct boss I believe asking these questions is valid.

------
iansinke
I wouldn't ask those questions point-blank, but if you are reasonably
personable and chatty, it's usually pretty easy to lead the conversation in
that direction.

